# Boat Paint



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guys, i have an old boat i'm wanting to get painted somewhere in the near future. someone told me that i should do the sanding myself and take the boat to a place thats paints cars and have them do it, said it would be cheaper and still look just as good. any of you gurues out there know anything about it.


----------



## toro (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm using Imron 5000 from dupont on the grady. It is a automotive paint used for semi's and planes. Used it on a boat I did 5 years ago and the paint looks as good as it did the day I painted it. The most important thing I found is even if you paint it yourself make sure the temp is right (about 70%+on the surface of the boat ) and filter the area. The best place to do that is ina paint booth


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

gotcha. i preciate it.


----------

